# Solution probleme airport macbook/linksys



## Machistador (14 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous, je me suis payé un macbook il y a peu, cette machine est vraiment top et sa sensibilité airport est remarquable.

Malgres ceci j'avais des deconnexion regulieres d'airport entre le macbook et mon routeur linksys WRT54G v2 (FAI wanadoo avec modem ethernet).

Apres avoir fait 10 fois le parametrage reseau, port reseau, essayé toutes les parametres de gestion d'energie et meme reinstaller le systeme complet, le probleme continuait 

J'ai fait pas mal de recherches sur le net et ils se trouve que pas mal de personnes ont remarqué ce defaut, et malgre mon niveau d'anglais pas terible j'ai pu chopper 2 ou 3 infos utiles.

J'ai mis a jour le firmware du linksys : attention à verifier la version (sur l'etiquete sous le routeur) et de bien telecharger le bon firmware

*Attention, le flashage du firmware doit se faire avec un cable ethernet et surtout pas en wifi car si le reseau wifi est perdu pendant le flashage alors le routeur est foutu* 

j'ai ensuite reparametré mon reseau airport en le mettant sur Gonly et en choisissant le canal 10, depuis je n'ai plus de problemes.

Voila
A+
Michael


----------



## MacEskis (14 Juin 2006)

Ce midi, je me rends compte que j'avais enlevé le cryptage WEP 128 sur le routeur (WRT54G)  

Là, je le re-sécurise et hop, en passant sur la batterie, il y avait des déconnexions fréquentes entre le Macbook et le routeur.  Il suffisait de re-cliquer sur le nom du réseau mais c'était assez agaçant à la longue.

En lisant ça et là, il y a un forumiste qui avait réussi en changeant la vitesse du "beacon interval" dans les options avancées du routeur.  Passer de 100ms à 50ms.

Ce qui fut fait et depuis plus aucune déconnexion, toujours en étant sur la batterie (dans les 50 minutes d'autonomie restante à cet instant).

On se tient au courant...


----------



## Machistador (14 Juin 2006)

c bon à savoir, recenssons toutes les solutions car le probleme est complexe et selon les versions du WRT54G, les solutions sont peut etre differentes.

Quelle est ta version du linksys?


----------



## MacEskis (15 Juin 2006)

Firmware Version: Satori-4.0 v2.07.1.7sv (mis à jour il y a très longtemps puis oublié).

Et deuxième jour sans déconnexion suite au passage de 100 à 50ms, pourvu que cela dure.


----------



## gobrain (18 Juin 2006)

bonjour,
J'ai mis ce parametre à 50ms   ca change rien du tout je perd toujours la connection au bout de 2 min, si je laisse un ping tourner ca marche bien mais c'est lourd vivement que apple sorte un patch 

edit: j'ai un WRT54G V5


----------



## lumai (18 Juin 2006)

Bonjour ! 
Je ne sais pas si mon problème rejoint le votre : 
J'ai un routeur wifi linksys WRT54GS V4 derrière une freebox (routeur et wifi non activés dessus). Dessus je connecte en wifi un ibook G3 et un macbook pro, tous les deux sous tiger.
Régulièrement, je ne peux plus surfer, consulter mes mails ou en envoyer, ou utiliser ichat. :hein: Pourtant l'état du réseau me dit que je suis bien connectée à internet via airport. Cela le fait sur les deux ordis, sans prévenir, et ensuite, quelques minutes plus tard ou plus, ça revient. Quand ça marche par contre ça marche bien.
Par éthernet c'est ok, pas ce type de soucis.

J'ai configuré le routeur selon un tuto pour ce routeur derrière une freebox justement...
J'ai essayé de désactiver / réactiver airport, de rébrancher / re brancher le routeur, de renseigner l'adresse DNS dans les préf réseau mais rien n'y fait.
Pour le serveur DNS, j'ai déjà posé une question sur ce fil, vu que je n'ai pas vraiment compris ce que c'était ni ce qu'il fallait mettre... Sans vraiment comprendre depuis ! 

Pour ce qui est du firmware, je n'ai touché à rien, n'ayant aucune idée de comme ça se met à jour. D'ailleurs comment savoir quelle est la version actuelle. J'ai bien des infos sous le routeur, mais rien qui porte le non de firmware... 


il y a quelques instant j'ai changé le beacon interval de 100 à 50, et depuis ça marche... Mais bon à voir si ça continue...

Des idées, des conseils, des choses qui auraient pu m'échapper ? 
Je précise que je n'y connais vraiment rien en routeur / réseau etc...


----------



## roro (12 Juillet 2006)

mon expérience avec mon MacBook Pro.

Depuis que je l'ai, j'avais 2 phénomènes :
1) la réception minable du signal wifi émis par mon alicebox (modem identique à celui de club internet pour ceux que ça intéressent). J'habite dans 45m2 et depuis mon salon, mon Alubook était toujours à fond ou quasi. Avec mon MBPro, ça oscillait entre 3 et 1barre... grosse déception, d'autant que j'avais partout lu que la réception était top.

2) avec le MBPro, j'avais régulièrement des pertes de réseau (aucune avec l'Alu). Soit après une mise en veille, où il m'était impossible de resélectionner mon réseau. Soit pendant que le MBPro est sous tension : là, il m'indique que je suis toujours connecté à mon routeur, mais impossible d'y accéder via son URL depuis safari ou FF. Seule solution : éteindre le routeur ET le MBPro, puis redémarrer les 2. Une extinction du seul MB Pro n'y changeait rien. Visiblement, je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas.
Ces derniers temps, ça devenait de pire en pire : régulièrement, je me retrouvais dans l'impossibilité de surfer, alors qu'apparemment mon MBPro était connecté au routeur. Et RAS avec le PC de ma copine, pendant que moi j'étais obligé de tout couper, puis redémarrer.


Hier, j'ai testé le truc dont vous parlez ici...



			
				MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ça et là, il y a un forumiste qui avait réussi en changeant la vitesse du "beacon interval" dans les options avancées du routeur.  Passer de 100ms à 50ms.
> 
> Ce qui fut fait et depuis plus aucune déconnexion, toujours en étant sur la batterie (dans les 50 minutes d'autonomie restante à cet instant).
> 
> On se tient au courant...




Eh bien, pour moi, depuis hier, c'est nickel. AUCUNE DECONNEXION, et le signal de réception de mon MBPro est dans les mêmes normes que celles de mon ancien Alu.
Bref, ça fonctionne normalememnt. Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## Machistador (13 Juillet 2006)

depuis que j'ai flashé le firm du routeur (plusieurs semaines maintenant) je n'ai plus aucune deconnexion.

A+
Michael


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2006)

Et question pratique, &#231;a se fait comment de flasher le firmware ?
Il y a un fichier &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger. Et apr&#232;s ?


----------



## MacEskis (13 Juillet 2006)

Une fois le firmware téléchérgé, il suffit de se rendre dans les paramètres du routeur et là il y una option pour le flasher.


----------



## lumai (16 Juillet 2006)

ok merci  Faudra que je me penche l&#224; dessus !


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à vous,
je suis cablé Noos (non WiFi) et je possède un M.B
Comme je souhaite passer en WiFi, j''envisage tres fortement d'acheter un routeur
Deux routeurs tiennent la corde :
- Netgear WPN824 à 105 euros (norme b, g et super G, 108mbps)
- le Linksys WRT54GS à 79 euros

Vous qui possédez ce dernier, vous en êtes contents ?
Sur une forum Noos, un gars sous Mac a un Netgear et me dit que c'est parfait et super facile à installer

Y'à une différence de 25 euros entre les deux, et je recherche un bon rapport qualité prix
en plus je suis pas super tekos, et j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans des instal compliquée.
J'ai un appart de moins de 50m² donc ça va de coté là

donc, pourriez vous svp me donner votre avis, déjà sur votre routeur Linksys e si vous avez des info sur le Netgear, je suis preneur

Merci bcp de votre aide


----------



## MacEskis (27 Juillet 2006)

Possédant le Linksys WRT54G depuis des années, j'en suis très content.  Il résiste à tout.
Facilement paramétrable, interface assez simple et de toute façon dès qu'il est installé on peut l'oublier.  Et en plus ils ont un supoort technique assez pratique, c'est du genre "clavardage" en direct (donc gratuit et rapide).

Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas (pour le Netgear, aucun avis, je ne connais pas du tout).


----------



## roro (20 Août 2006)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Hier, j'ai testé le truc dont vous parlez ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en fait, il se trouve que le changement de réglage du routeur est parfait pour mon MBPro mais il entraîne des pertes du signal wifi du PC de ma copine.:hein: 
je vais tester en passant le réglage de 50 à 75. A voir...


----------



## tof.trcon (23 Août 2006)

salut à tous j'ai aussi un probleme de connection avec mon macbook en wifi derriere un routeur wrt54g v3:il n'arrive pas a se connecter lors d'un redémarrage, au sortir du mode veille:je désactive airport puis le réactive et ça remarche.bizare car cela ne me la fait pas quand je me connecte sur d'autres réseau (non sécurisés)
c'est ce qui m'a fait croire que ça vient probablement du routeur et de sa config en wpa...même probleme apres mise à jour du firmware et configuration en wep...j'ai également esayé avec le beacon interval à 50...Pas mieux...
Si quelqu'un a une idée..


----------



## Gregware73 (25 Août 2006)

Salut a tous,

j'ai aussi un routeur linksys qui me posait des problémes de deconnexion, la solution que j'ai utilisé n'a rien d'informatique et vaut ce qu'elle vaut...Vous avez peut-être remarquer que le linksys a tendance a chauffer beaucoup, et au bout d'un moment un systéme de securité s'enclenche pour desactiver le wifi d'ou els deconnexions malgré les mvoyants au vert..

La seule solution que j'ai c'est de le mettre sur la tranche dans un endroit assez aeré pour l'aider a dissiper la chaleur.. et depuis plus de deconnexions.

En esperant que ça a pu aider un peu.


----------



## voltaaomundo (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, *PROBLEME RESOLU POUR MOI*

je viens d'avoir ce fameux problème de déconnexion airport de mon MACBOOK PRO. Je suis pour ma part avec la freebox. j'ai contacté le service assistance APPLE et nous avons fait simplement 2 manipulations. 

Soit le probleme vient de votre MAC, soit de votre box, qu'elle qu'elle soit.

Pour trouver la solution :

*Premier test,  VOTRE BOX :*

Debranchez. Attendez. Reconnectez. EST CE QUE VOTRE MAC RETROUVE LE RESEAU? SI oui, alors reconnectez vous à internet et regardez si vous avez toujours ce soucis de déconnexion. Si non, c'etait simplement un probleme dû à votre box, selon l'assistance APPLE, ca arrive parfois. 

*Si vous retrouvez le reseau mais que le probleme persiste alors : MANIPULATION SUR VOTRE MAC :* (j'ai suivi à la lettre les recommandations du service assistance APPLE, donc vous pouvez faire confiance à ce qui suit, reserve toutefois, je suis sur un systeme 10.6.4... donc... pour les systemes anterieurs... renseignez vous peut etre si les conséquences sont ou non les mêmes.. mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas de diffèrences.)

Allez dans "*FINDER*", puis dans "*MACINTOSH HD*" en haut à gauche de votre menu.
Allez ensuite dans "B*IBLIOTHEQUE*", puis dans "*PREFERENCES*". Là vous trouverez un dossier nommé "*SystemConfiguration*". *Mettez le à la poubelle et videz la corbeille. 
*
*Redémarrez votre MAC*. Un nouveau dossier "SystemConfiguration" s'est automatiquement recréé. 
*Reconnectez vous au réseau internet. Ca devrait être ok. *


----------

